# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Dita Ndërkombëtare e Letërsisë për Fëmijë

## sirena_adria

*Dita Ndërkombëtare e Letërsisë për Fëmijë, shkrimtarët: Institucionet të drejtojnë sytë në 365 ditë të vitit, jo vetëm sot
*

‘Lexo jo vetëm sot, por çdo ditë të vitit’. Nën këtë moto botues, shkrimtarë dhe fëmijë u bën bashkë në Atriumin e Muzeut Historik Kombëtar për të diskutuar mbi arritjet, por edhe mbi problematikat e letërsisë.

*Në këtë datë, që përkon me Ditën Ndërkombëtare të Letërsisë për Fëmijë shkrimtarët bëjnë apel që të investohet më shumë, që librat të shkojnë në duart e lexuesve të vegjël në çdo cep të vendit.*

“Letërsia për fëmijë është një fillesë, ku shoqëria nis dhe rritet. Nëse ne rrisim fëmijë të shëndetshëm të drejtuar drejt pasionit për librin, shoqëria jonë do të jetë më e mirë në të ardhmen”, shprehet botuesja Anila Bisha.

“Është një shtresë e popullsisë që ka të ardhmen e  vendit në dorë, që e nesërmja do të flasë me gojën e tyre”, thotë Riza Braholli, kreu i Shoqatës së Letërsisë për Fëmijë.

“Duhet investuar më shumë që libri të mos shkojë vetëm në shtëpitë e fëmijëve që jetojnë në Tiranë dhe në qytete të tjera, por duhet të shkojë deri në skajin më të largët të vendit”, thotë shkrimtari Pandeli Koci.

“Dikur para viteve ’90 shkrimtarët, pra ne bënim takime më lexuesit, këto ditë kam bërë vetëm një takim me fëmijët tek Biblioteka “Moikom Zeqo”, që shkoi shumë mirë, por përse sot nuk bëhen më?”, shprehet Mamaqi.  

Ata apelojnë që institucionet e arsimit dhe kulturës të jenë të vëmendshëm ndaj shkrimtarëve, që shkruajnë letërsi për fëmijë, jo duke mbështetur vetëm përkthimet, por edhe letërsinë shqipe

“Kam një vrenjtje për Ministrinë e Kulturës. Përkthehen kaq libra nga letërsia shqipe në gjuhë të huaj, përse nuk përkthehet letërsia për fëmijë? Nuk kanë faj shkrimtarët e rinj që nuk shkruajnë, pasi deri tani ka qenë e nëpërkëmbur letërsia për fëmijë, të shikojmë si do të shkojë”, thotë shkrimtarja Adelina Mamaqi.

“Është shumë e rëndësishme që shteti dhe institucionet të drejtojnë sytë nga letërsia për fëmijë”, shprehet Braholli.

“Institucionet shtetërore duhet që të jenë më afër letërsisë për fëmijë. Nuk duhet që të mbështesin vetëm përkthimet, jo se nga përkthimet vjen gjë e keqe, por sepse ne po flasim për letërsinë shqipe, jo për atë të huaj. Nuk është fjala vetëm për një ditë, siç është kjo, por për 365 ditë të vitit” vijon shkrimtari Fatmir Gjestila.

54 vite më parë, data 2 prill që përkon dhe me ditëlindjen e shkrimtarit të dashur për fëmijë,  Hans Christian Andersen, u shpall, si ditë e veçantë e nxitjes dhe inicimit të dashurisë së leximit te lexuesit e vegjël. /shqiptarja/ KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/dita-...-jo-vetem-sot/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Libri, i pashmangshëm në zbulim botësh të reja për fëmijët
*
*Manifestim krejt i thjeshtë, por me mesazhe kuptimplota, është organizuar në bibliotekën “Hivzi Sulejmani” në Prishtinë, të premten, një ditë para 2 prillit, Ditës Ndërkombëtare të Librit për Fëmijë dhe të Rinj. “Tregimet janë krahët që të ndihmojnë të lartësohesh çdo ditë”, është mesazhi botëror i kësaj dite, e në këtë frymë janë përbashkuar edhe mesazhet e pjesëmarrësve në shënimin e kësaj dite në kryeqytet. Se libri është rruga e parë e zbulimit të botëve të reja, ka thënë edhe kryetari i Komunës së Prishtinës, Përparim Rama, ashtu sikurse edhe organizatorët e shkrimtarët pjesëmarrës*

Me mesazhe e çmime për lexuesit më të zellshëm, u është bërë thirrje fëmijëve e të rinjve që ta vazhdojnë pasionin e tyre për librin. Tre nxënës të shkollave fillore në Prishtinë janë shpallur si lexuesit më të mirë të vitit, me rastin e Ditës Ndërkombëtare të Librit për Fëmijë dhe të Rinj. Atyre e të tjerëve u është përçuar mesazhi se leximi hap horizonte të reja dhe se libri i dërgon në zbulim botësh të reja.

Në bibliotekën “Hivzi Sulejmani” në Prishtinë u mbajt manifestimi tradicional për shënimin e Ditës Ndërkombëtare të Librit për Fëmijë dhe të Rinj. Organizuar nga vetë biblioteka në bashkëpunim me organizatën joqeveritare “ETEA” dhe karnavalin e shkrimtarëve për fëmijë “Agim Deva”, kjo ceremoni ishte domethënëse për gjeneratat e reja. Ngjarja është organizuar një ditë para 2 prillit, kur bota mbarë feston atë që tash e 55 vjet njihet si Ditë Botërore e Librit për Fëmijë dhe të Rinj.

Drejtori i bibliotekës “Hivzi Sylejmani”, Munish Hyseni, ka thënë se 2 prilli, inkurajon afrimin e librit me lexuesit. Ka treguar edhe historinë e manifestimit, i cili sipas tij, është organizuar që nga viti 1967 për nder të shkrimtarit të njohur danez, Hans Christian Andersen. Kjo ditë qe shpallur nga organizata joqeveritare ndërkombëtare, “International Board of Books for Young People”, pjesë e së cilës Kosova nuk është ende edhe pse pretendon të anëtarësohet. IBBYP-ja çdo vit del me nga një poster dhe mesazh të ri për audiencën, e që mesazhi i këtij viti është: “Tregimet janë krahët që të ndihmojnë të lartësohesh çdo ditë”. Është thënie e shkrimtarit Richard Van Camp.

“Ka më shumë se dhjetë vjet qëkur ky institucion, biblioteka jonë, përpiqet që të tregojë se ekziston kjo ditë, të tregojë këtu në Prishtinë në mënyrë të veçantë, por edhe në pjesë të tjera të Kosovës. Zakonisht në këtë ditë ne, para pandemisë, bënim promovime librash, shpallnim fituesit e konkursit që çdo vit e kemi organizuar për nxënësit e shkollave fillore të Prishtinës”, ka thënë Hyseni.

Të ftuar në këtë ceremoni ishin kryetari i Prishtinës, Përparim Rama, drejtoresha e Drejtorisë së Kulturës në Komunën e Prishtinës, Arta Balaj, dhe disa autorë të librave për fëmijë, anëtarë të Karnavalit të shkrimtarëve për fëmijë.

Kryetari i Prishtinës, Përparim Rama, para të pranishmëve u është kthyer kujtimeve të fëmijërisë.

”Do të doja të ndaj me ju një pjesë të jetës sime. Kur kam qenë fëmijë, kisha shumë dëshirë ta vizitoj gjyshin tim sepse ai më tregonte përralla. Pastaj i thosha: ‘Hajde gjysh edhe një tjetër, edhe një tjetër, dhe kështu gjyshi mbeste duke më treguar përralla derisa mua më zinte gjumi. Ndonjëherë ai vazhdonte të më tregonte përralla derisa unë vetëm isha në gjumë. Atëherë unë ende nuk dija të lexoja, sepse isha ende i vogël. Derisa fillova të shkoja në shkollë, ku fillova të mësoj shkronjat dhe të lexoj libra, duke iu falënderuar shkrimtarëve për fëmijë që ndodhen këtu”, ka thënë Rama. Ka përsëritur atë se ideja e leximit të përrallave dhe librave është zgjerimi i diapazonit.

“Na ndihmon të hyjmë brenda një bote tjetër, ku ne shohim dhe mësojmë më shumë. Sepse ne nuk shohim vetëm me sy, ne shohim edhe nëpërmjet leximit, shohim edhe me mendje. Kjo na mëson edhe të shkruajmë, të bëhemi shkrimtarë. Pa marrë parasysh se çka dëshironi të bëheni, qoftë shkrimtar, mjek, arkitekt apo edhe kryetar komune a kryeqyteti, duhet ta dini se shkrimi ju ndihmon të arrini aty ku doni”, ka thënë ai. Fëmijëve u ka thënë se leximi hap mundësi. “Nëpërmjet shkrimit dhe leximit ju e hapni mendjen tuaj ndaj ideve të reja dhe mundësive të reja. Kështu që unë ju them të lexoni sa më shumë, të mësoni sa më shumë, jo vetëm në gjuhën shqipe, por edhe në gjuhë të tjera”, ka shtuar Rama.

Në paraqitjen e saj të parë publike që nga dita kur mori postin si drejtoreshë e Kulturës në Prishtinë, Arta Balaj, ka thënë se është shumë e lumtur se edhe sot, në kohën e epokës digjitale, ka ende shumë fëmijë të cilëve u pëlqen aroma e librit.

“Leximi nuk është një proces, është një ndjenjë. Nëse ajo bëhet pjesë e jotja vazhdon të mbetet përgjithmonë”, ka thënë ajo duke iu drejtuar edhe organizatorëve të manifestimit e përgjegjësve të bibliotekës.

”Ju keni një mision të jashtëzakonshëm që të sillni sa më afër këtyre fëmijëve dashurinë për librin. Ju jeni ata që e bëni më së miri promovimin e librit dhe ne si Komunë e Prishtinës jemi këtu t’ju ndihmojmë në këtë vizion tuajin të shenjtë”, ka thënë Balaj.

Ceremonia vazhdoi me fjalimet e shkrimtarëve të pranishëm.

Studiuesi e shkrimtari për fëmijë, Xhevat Syla, ka risjellë historikun e karvanit të shkrimtarëve për fëmijë, “Agim Deva” teksa ka treguar se “ky karnaval është themeluar pas luftës në Kosovë, në vitin 2000, nga tani më i ndjeri, Agim Deva”.

Gjithashtu, dhe pjesëtarët e tjerë të këtij karnavali, shkrimtarët Ibrahim Kadriu, Januz Fetahaj dhe Shefqete Gosalci lexuan poezitë e tyre të preferuara para audiencës, kurse Erisa Rrahmani, një shkrimtare e re, bëri promovimin e librit të saj të parë, “Qyteti Pentagram”, që i kushtohet Prishtinës. Rreth këtij libri, Rrahmani ka thënë se “është inspiruar nga një poezi që kishte shkruar, e në të cilën flet për disa ndryshime që po bëhen në qytetin e saj, ku telat e elektricitetit po pritet që të vendosen nën tokë, e se si deri tani asaj Prishtina i është dukur si një qytet pentagram për shkak të këtyre telave që i janë dukur si vija pentagrami”.

Pika e fundit e ngjarjes qe ndarja e çmimeve për tre nxënësit e shkollave fillore të Prishtinës, të cilët sipas statistikave të bibliotekës “Hivzi Sulejmani”, kanë lexuar më së shumti libra gjatë periudhës njëvjeçare. Titullin “Lexuesi/ja i/e vitit 2021/2022” e morën: Unik Mavraj, Elza Berisha dhe Enea Sinani. Ndarjen e çmimeve e bënë Përparim Rama, Arta Balaj, si dhe shefja e Bibliotekës, Fatime Mehmetaj. Ceremonia u përmbyll me një koktej dhe blerje të librit të parë të Erisa Rrahmanit.


Gazeta KOHA 

https://www.koha.net/kulture/318604/...a-per-femijet/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Dita Ndërkombëtare e Librit për Fëmijë, shkrimtarja Adelina Mamaqi: Letërsisë për të vegjlit i mungojnë shkrimtarët* 

Në 215-vjetorin e lindjes së autorit danez, Hans Kristian Andersen, botues, shkrimtarë e përkthyes kujtojnë Ditën Ndërkombëtare të Librit për fëmijë. Më shumë vëmendje kërkohet për këtë zhanër nga botuesit, ndërsa shkrimtarja Adelina Mamaqi veçon me shqetësim mungesën  e autorëve të rinj për fëmijët.

Për të frymëzuar vogëlushët me dashurinë për leximin dhe për të tërhequr vëmendjen e institucioneve për nisma përkrahëse, në bibliotekën ‘Hamit Beqja’, botues, shkrimtarë e përkthyes kujtojnë Ditën Ndërkombëtare të Librit për Fëmijë...

*Kjo ditë festohet prej vitit 1967 dhe data 2 prill, është vendosur në nder të datëlindjes së shkrimtarit danez Hans Kristian Andersen. 
*
“Duhet të kujdesemi që fëmijët të lexojnë tekstet e duhura, sipas grup moshave. Sa i përket mënyrës së orientimit, besoj që i pari që ndikon është vetë shkrimtari që shkruan librin, por edhe botuesi gjithashtu, apo edhe librarët tanë. Edhe institucionet janë pjesë e këtij misioni që kemi, por gjithsesi duhet bërë më shumë, sepse nuk mjafton që në punën me librin të punojnë vetëm botuesit, apo të punojnë veçmas institucionet dhe librarët”, shprehet botuesja Anila Bisha.

Mes vogëlusheve, shkrimtarja për fëmijë Adelina Mamaqi, vë theksin tek ndikimi i të lexuarit në formimin e tyre dhe shqetësimin për mungesën e autorëve të rinj, ndonëse vlerëson emra të veçantë si Rovena Rrozhani apo Rudina Çupi.

“Libri është kulturë, çdo brez ka nevojë për librin më shumë se për çdo gjë tjetër. Për fat të keq, letërsia për fëmijë nuk po përçohet denjësisht. I mungojnë shkrimtarët. Shkrimtarët e përkushtuar dhe shkrimtarët që njohin psikologjinë e fëmijëve”, thotë shkrimtarja.

Ndërsa studiuesja Alda Bardhyli, premton se Qendra Kombëtare e Librit do të vijojë të mbështesë letërsinë për fëmijë.

“Fondi për letërsinë shqipe për fëmijë ka gati tri vite jetë, dhe mbart qëllimin që të motivojmë ata që do të trashëgojnë dhe do të përsosin më tej pikërisht këtë traditë të vyer që ne kemi pasur për letërsinë për fëmijë në shqip. E kemi hapur këtë fond duke parë se interesi i shkrimtarëve të rinj për letërsinë për fëmijë ka rënë”, shprehet Bardhyli. 


Gazeta Shqiptarja.com

https://shqiptarja.com/lajm/dita-nde...mtaret?r=pop5s

----------


## sirena_adria

PRINCI I VOGËL, LIBRI I DASHUR PËR FËMIJË E TË RRITUR KU AUTORI PROJEKTON IDEALIN PËR NJË BOTË HUMANISTE


I cilësuar si një libër për fëmijë dhe të rritur, ky tregim filozofik për botën moderne mund të jetë libri më i dashur në botë.

Princi i vogël i Antoine de Saint-Exupery-së e shikon botën përmes syve të një fëmije, por  konkluzionet e tij i formulon me fjalët e një të urti.

Është fare e thjeshtë: vetëm zemra sheh mirë. Thelbi për sytë është i padukshëm ose: Është koha që ti ke humbur për trëndafilin tënd, ajo që e bën atë kaq të rëndësishëm, Janë vetëm dy nga thëniet e famshme të djaloshit të vogël leshverdhë, që vinte nga Asteroidi B612.

Në tregimin e tij përrallor Princi i vogël, i cili u botua për herë të parë më 6 prill 1943 në Nju Jork në anglisht dhe frëngjisht, Antoine de Saint-Exupery ka trajtuar temat thelbësore të kohës kur jetonte, por ato duket se mbeten gjer më sot aktuale.

Ato janë: rënia e vlerave në shoqërinë moderne, me përparimin e teknologjisë, me konsumin dhe pronësinë dhe para së gjithash miqësia dhe dashuria.

Princi i vogël konsiderohet si vepra ku Saint-Exupery projekton idealin e tij për një botë humaniste dhe me të cilin, autori i librit, i cili për nga profesioni ishte pilot, e çimentoi përfundimisht famën e tij botërore.

Në listën e librave më të shitur, hartuar nga Goodreads, ai renditet i treti, pas Tregimi i dy qyteteve me 200 milionë kopje dhe Zoti i unazave me 150 milionë kopje të shitura.

Princi i vogël është një nga librat më të përkthyer në botë. Ai është përkthyer në 250 gjuhë, madje edhe në dialekte.

Në novelë ka shumë nga jeta private e autorit, duke filluar që nga bashkëshortja, Consuelo Suncin, shkrimtare dhe artiste surrealiste nga Salvadori. Një grua me shpirt bohem, vaniteti dhe guximi i të cilës mund të jenë bërë frymëzim për Lulen.

Princ i vogël në fakt ishte një lloj nofke me të cilën e thërriste autorin e dashura e tij e fundit, një algjeriane që ai e quante vajza e vogël. Ata u njohën në një tren në Algjeri, në vitin 1943, dhe shkëmbyen letra deri në vdekjen e shkrimtarit. Letrat më pas u botuan në një vëllim me titullin Letra një të panjohure.

Libri nis me një fluturim. Saktësisht një fluturim ku piloti i sapozbritur në tokë takon një fëmijë në shkretëtirën e Saharasë. Ky detaj ka lidhje me një histori të vërtetë. Në vitin 1935, në pjesën libiane të Saharasë, shkrimtari për pak do të kishte vdekur nga etja.

Ndërsa fundi i librit ka të bëjë me një zhdukje. Ashtu siç vetë Antoine de Saint-Exupéry u zhduk, pasi aeroplani i tij humbi gjatë një misioni më 31 korrik 1944.

64 vjet më vonë, në vitin 2008, Hors Rippert, ish-pilot gjerman, deklaroi se kishte qëlluar dhe rrëzuar një aeroplan në të njëjtin vend dhe në të njëjtën kohë kur u zhduk aeroplani me të cilin fluturonte Saint-Exupéry./ ObserverKult


https://observerkult.com/princi-i-vo...ote-humaniste/

----------


## sirena_adria

Kësisoj fillon libri “Princi i vogël” nga Antoine de Saint-Exupéry

*PRINCI I VOGËL
*
*Prozë nga ANTOINE DE SAINT EXUPÉRY (1900-1944), përktheu PETRO ZHEJI
*
I

Kur isha gjashtë vjeç, pashë njëherë në një libër mbi Pyllin e Virgjër me titull: “Ngjarje të rrojtura” një figurë të jashtëzakonshme: një boa duke gëlltitur një bishë të egër. Ja një kopje e këtij vizatimi.

Në libër thuhej: “Boat e kullufitin prenë e tyre të gjithë njëherësh, pa e përtypur e mbllaçitur. Por pas kësaj nuk lëvizin dot dhe gjatë tërë gjashtë muajve sa vazhdon tretja flenë gjumë.”

Asokohe, mbaj mend, e vrisja goxha mendjen mbi ato sa ndodhnin e nuk ndodhnin në xhungël dhe bëra me një laps me ngjyrë vizatimin tim të parë. Vizatimin tim numër 1, që ishte ky:

Ua tregova kryeveprën time të mëdhenjve dhe i pyeta në kishin ndonjë çikë frikë kur e shikonin.

Po ata m’u përgjigjën: “E nga se duhet të kemi frikë, nga një kapelë?”

Po në atë vizatim nuk paraqitej aspak një kapelë, por një boa që kishte shkuar në bark një elefant dhe po e treste. Atëherë, që të mëdhenjtë të kuptonin për se qe fjala, thashë të vizatoja edhe të përbrendshmet e boas. Se të mëdhenjtë duan gjithmonë t’ua shpjegosh gjërat, se ndryshe nuk kuptojnë. Vizatimi im numër 2 ishte ky:

Po të mëdhenjtë më këshilluan të hiqja dorë nga vizatimi i boave, qofshin këto shkrehur e shtrirë a qofshin këto ngrehur e kutullaç dhe të merresha përkundrazi me gjeografinë, me historinë, me aritmetikën dhe me gramatikën. Dhe ja kështu ndodhi që unë braktisa që në moshën gjashtë vjeç një karrierë kaq të shkëlqyer, siç ishte ajo e piktorit. Më qe thyer zemra edhe nga dështimi i vizatimit numër 1 dhe nga ai i vizatimit numër 2 e kisha humbur krejt besimin në veten time. Të mëdhenjtë nuk kuptojnë dot vetë dhe është një punë e lodhshme për fëmijët që të rrijnë e t’u shpjegojnë përherë e ngaherë këtë e atë e të gjitha.

M’u desh, pra, të zgjidhja ndonjë zanat tjetër dhe fillova të mësoja kështu të ngisja aeroplanin. Dhe fluturova me të nga pak kudo nëpër botë. Dhe gjeografia, ç’është e vërteta, m’u desh e jo pak… Mësova të dalloja, me një të parë, Kinën nga Arizona. Dhe kjo, kur s’di natën nga t’ia mbash nga shkaku i errësirës, është një gjë që të hyn shumë në punë.

Dhe kështu pata rast gjatë jetës sime pata të ndeshesha me plot njerëz solidë e hijerëndë. Dhe kam jetuar një kohë të gjatë mes të mëdhenjve, duke pasur mundësi t’i shoh e t’i njoh nga afër. Por kjo nuk më shtyu dot prapë ta ndërroja mendimin që kisha për ta, nuk m’u dukën, shkurt, më të mirë!

Kur takoja ndonjë që ishte, sipas mendimit tim, ca më i esëllt e i kthjellët, i tregoja vizatimin tim numër 1, të cilin vazhdoja ta ruajtur akoma. Dhe këtë e bëja vetëm si biçim eksperimenti, për të parë, me fjalë të tjera, në ky njeri ishte apo jo i zgjuar, apo në ishte edhe ai njëlloj si të tjerët. Por ai, pavarësisht kush qe, do të më përgjigjej: “Është një kapelë.” Po atëherë edhe unë s’i flisja më as për boa, as për pyje të virgjëra, e as për yje. I vija pas qejfit. Dhe i flisja kështu për brixh, për golf, e ia vërtisja bisedën rreth politikës e rreth kravatave. Dhe atij i vinte mirë që ishte njohur kështu me një njeri kaq, po kaq të arsyeshëm.


 / KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/femijet/kes...saint-exupery/

----------

